# Help with single malt scotch



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am about to embark on the single malt journey and I am needing recommendations on where to start. Please nothing that is $200.00 a bottle. I have never tasted a single malt so I have no idea what to expect. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

I too am a non scotch fact knower... But I just bought my first bottle last month Glenlevit 12 and it went pretty darn good with my smokes. I believe it was $40 or so for a 5th.
Looking forward to other options myself.

JH


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glenlivet 12 is the scotch I try and always keep on hand, I pay right around $35 a bottle for it.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> I am about to embark on the single malt journey and I am needing recommendations on where to start. Please nothing that is $200.00 a bottle. I have never tasted a single malt so I have no idea what to expect. Thanks for the help.


Jeff, I'm in the same boat with you. But I don't even recall ever tasting scotch either.....


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

It would be awesome to find those little bottles of some of these. I have a feeling it will be close to impossible. I am going to go ahead and order some scotch glasses. Can't recall the name but it's those crystal ones that most people drink out of.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good call on the glasses it is important to drink scotch out of a proper glass.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

These are all very good Single Malt Scotches that will not break the bank! 

Arberlour 10yo 
Highland Park 12yo 
Glenmorangie 12yo 
Springbank 10yo 
The Balvenie 12yo Double Wood 
Glenlivet 12 yo 
Bowmore 12yo
Ardberg 10yo 
Glenfiddich 12yo
Oban 14yo


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Amazon.com: Stolzle Glencairn Whiskey Glass Boxed: Kitchen & Dining

Probably go with the package deal. Don't know that I will use those rock things but guess it's easier to buy them now than when you need them. The book may be a interesting read also.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a good online retailer of this that they would care to share?


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Highland Park 12Y burns like gasoline going down. :flame: Gotta take that one on ice.

My personal favorite is currently Glenfiddich 12y. Cheaper than Highland Park and tastes less like burning.

You can expect Scotch to taste like aged Oak wood, ground up and pureed with gin, then boiled and strained into yellowish liquid. It's an acquired taste that goes well with cigars.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Does anyone have a good online retailer of this that they would care to share?


I really like this site:

Glencairn Glass - Glencairn Crystal - Glencairn Whisky Glass - Whiskey Glass - Celtic Photography by Marty & Dave Coffey -


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont drink scotch but i keep Glnlivet in my bar for freinds that like a scotch .


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW that site is awesome. Going to order from them for sure. Really like the sets.

Now does anyone have a good place to buy the drink from? What type water do people mix with it? DW? Drinking water? Surely not tap....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You should be able to get it in any decent liquor/wine store. Just go to your local stores and shop prices or find a store with people who know what they're talking about. I have a place by work and all i need to do is tell them what the liquor is for and they recommend me bottles in all different price ranges, really pleasant experience every time I am there.

I use spring water in mine, about a tsp per 2oz, best to use room temperature water. Distilled water is fine as well, just don't use tap water or cheaper spring water as it can affect your scotch.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Liquor stores are like cigar shops in my area. Few and far in between. Have to travel a hour to get to a decent anything. Guess I'll shop the locals and see what little they have.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I just ordered these glasses last night after trying scotch for my first time as well. I picked up a bottle of Ardbeg 10. It was definitely very peaty and had kind of a salty taste to it too. It was the first time I have drank liquor where I didn't just taste alcohol. I couldn't really taste the alcohol at all and it didn't burn at all going down.

Amazon.com: Glencarin Crystal Whiskey Glass, Set of 4: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Try klwines.com they have nice prices, just make sure they can ship to your state. Not sure about shipping costs, and I believe a signature is required for proof of ID.

Edit: Just checked and for Indiana you must call, no Internet orders.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> I am about to embark on the single malt journey and I am needing recommendations on where to start. Please nothing that is $200.00 a bottle. I have never tasted a single malt so I have no idea what to expect. Thanks for the help.


I would STRONGLY recommend buying either small bottles (50ml) or trying different scotches at a bar to avoid being stuck with a $60 bottle of something everyone else says is great but you don't like. If you can get the box of 6 "Classic Six" malts from Diagio I think that would be a good place to start as they include malts from most regions of Scotland. They also have boxes of 3 (200ml) bottles of the Classic Six that would be OK. I would also recommend the 4X100ml bottlings of Glenmorangie Wood Finishes as something to try.

Other than this, perhaps try going to a bar and just trying what they have on offer. This is how I started.



jbrown287 said:


> Does anyone have a good online retailer of this that they would care to share?


I would look at Binny's in Chicago. Not sure if they'd ship to you, but worth thinking about.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats exactly what I'm looking for. A sample from each region.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe Glenfiddich and Highland Park have vertical ranges in 50ml bottles that are sold in sets but I'm not sure they're available in your area.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Every good sample or good deal I find online says they can't ship to IN or KY(live on river) because of a direct shipment policy or some crap like that. Just my luck. I'll have to make a trip to louisville ky to find a real nice store. That'll be a dble edged sword to because thats where my favorite b&m's are. Oh well, I can deal with it.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is a site that gives a brief history of each distillary and a few notes from people on each one. Wow are there a lot of distillaries.

Edinburgh malt whisky tour


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

**WARNING**

This Scotch is not for beginners, but it is excellent once you get a taste for it. Especially the quarter cask.

Laphroaig - the maker of the World's favourite Islay single malt scotch whisky.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

jbrown287 said:


> It would be awesome to find those little bottles of some of these. I have a feeling it will be close to impossible. I am going to go ahead and order some scotch glasses. Can't recall the name but it's those crystal ones that most people drink out of.


 Most of the stores around here have a couple of the small bottles. thats how I started, tried a couple different ones and then found one that I liked. Glen Garioch 8 year, prob not the most popular but price isnt bad and most importantly I like it. Good luck in your search.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

jbrown287 said:


> I am about to embark on the single malt journey and I am needing recommendations on where to start. Please nothing that is $200.00 a bottle. I have never tasted a single malt so I have no idea what to expect. Thanks for the help.


Buy yourself this book. It is the newest edition. I have the previous edition and I plan to buy this one as well. You will not be sorry. The content will amaze you.
Anyone who enjoys scotch should own a copy of this book. There are many other books, but this is the very best by far!

Amazon.com: Michael Jackson's Complete Guide to Single Malt Scotch (9780756658984): Michael Jackson: Books


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

The water/ice issue:

If you develop a liking for scotch you're going to hear all sorts of advice on whether or not you should add water or ice and most of it will be incorrect. The simple truth is you should drink it how you like it. If you prefer it with some water added, then add it. Personally, I have found that it depends on the Scotch. Some are better with just a few drops of water and slightly warmer. Some are better with an ice cube half melted in it and chilled. Some are better straight. If you like a particular Scotch with something added, don't feel bad about adding anything to it.

Glassware:

I like and use Riedel glasses for all of my better stuff whether it be wine, beer or Scotch.

RIEDEL GLAS AUSTRIA - THE WINE GLASS COMPAY - Glass Series - Vinum - Slider

From their website:
*Collection:*

Vinum *Recommended for:*

Single Malt Whisky *Item Number:*

6416/80 *Design:*

1991 *Height:*

115 mm, 4-1/2" *Capacity:*

200 ccm, 7 oz *Price Category:*

Moderate *SINGLE MALT WHISKY*

In early 1992, a panel of Scotch whisky experts convened at Riedel's headquarters in Austria to test a range of nineteen different glass shapes.

On the basis of this first selection, Georg Riedel undertook further research with the help of master distillers in Scotland.

This research resulted in a glass that is an elongated thistle shape on a truncated stem. The design incorporates a small, slightly outturned lip which directs the spirit onto the tip of the tongue, where sweetness is perceived, and serves to emphasize the elegant creaminess of top quality single malt whisky.

Recommended for: Single Malt Whisky, Malt Whisky, Whisky.

You can order them here:

Amazon.com: Used and New: Riedel Vinum Single Malt Whiskey Glasses, Set of 2

Amazon or Central Chef are both good sellers. I get free shipping from Amazon so I use them but Central Chef ships fast.

Recommendations:

I agree that samplers are a good idea but they can be hard to find. You can always find a bar with several selections as well. The 50 mL bottles are ideal for starting. Bevmo offers a whole bunch of them:

BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila

Some good choices to start are:

Dewar's 12yr
BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila

JW Black (This is a blend but still a good choice.)
BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila

Glenfiddich 12yr (One of my personal favs.)
BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila

Glenlivet 12yr
BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila

Macallan 12yr
BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila

If you can find small bottles also try Macallan 10yr fine oak and Dalmore cigar malt.

A good sampler:
BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila

Don't let anybody tell you single malts are better than blends by default. There are some excellent blends out there so try some of the as well.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been looking at that book. Figured it would be a decent place to start out as a newb so I'll probably pick it up. The bevmo bottles would be awesome but they can't ship to IN. Thanks for all the responses guys. It has helped a lot.

For the others that are newbs to this check out this guy. Have been watching his youtube videos all morning. Very informative and some what amusing. I think he gives a good starting place and a basic scotch 101 style approach. He has a ton of videos: reviews, interviews and basic how to-s.

His website: Ralfys whisky site.
Youtube channel: YouTube - ralfystuff's Channel

Gotta love that accent to.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I watched a bunch of his reviews before I went out to buy my first bottle the other night.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Son Of Thor said:


> I watched a bunch of his reviews before I went out to buy my first bottle the other night.


Well, don't keep it a secret! What did you buy? Photos are always nice.


----------



## Rooster Rugburn (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm good with Red Label. But if you want to try different brands, grab those airline sized bottles. I grabbed a few and found that I was quite content with Red Label.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> I just ordered these glasses last night after trying scotch for my first time as well. I picked up a bottle of Ardbeg 10. It was definitely very peaty and had kind of a salty taste to it too. It was the first time I have drank liquor where I didn't just taste alcohol. I couldn't really taste the alcohol at all and it didn't burn at all going down.
> 
> Amazon.com: Glencarin Crystal Whiskey Glass, Set of 4: Kitchen & Dining


Just thought I would post if anyone was looking at these glasses, they shipped them and they arrived today already. So they have some pretty fast shipping.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Did you break them in last night also?


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Well of course I had to try one of them out! ha ha


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> I am about to embark on the single malt journey and I am needing recommendations on where to start. Please nothing that is $200.00 a bottle. I have never tasted a single malt so I have no idea what to expect. Thanks for the help.


I have been drinking scotch for about 5 years now. and went threw the begginer stage(learn to like scotch), medium stage(identify and appreciate flavors in scotch), now i'm kind of in the (try all the different scotches i can) phase. i would by no means call myself an expert. here is kind of the journey that brought me to where i am.

Good begginner scotches - these scotches have good flavor but they aren't overwhelming. most are smooth, fruity. easy to drink. as a begginer i would pour over ice. as the ice melts it will help take away some of the bite or burning associated with the alchohol.

1.) Macallan 12 year. - great smooth scotch - still one of my favorites
2.) Glenfiddich 12 year - 
3.) Glenlevit 12 year - crisp, citrusy
4.) Johnny Walker Black - this is a blended scotch but is also a good introduction to Peat - the smokey flavor in scotch.

Medium level scotches
1.) Belvanie Double wood - great scotch - with good complex flavors
2.) Glenlevit or Glenfiddich 15 year - try these back to back with their younger counterpart - you will see the difference a few years age can make
3.) Springbank 10 or Highland park - this is the next progression of peaty scotches.

Medium + level scotches. i don't like the idea of calling them higher level or upper level because to be honest with you, they are just the next progression. note, as you progress through your journey of scotches you will notice the price tag keep raising and raising... :smile:

1.) Belvanie 15 single barrel - great flavors nuances of honey and vanilla
2.) Glenlevit Naduro - aged in taquila barrels, gives it a distinct flavor. you wil notice that there lots of scotches that are using different types of barrels to impact different flavors. This scotch is strong, if you are new it will definetly feel like it's burning all the way down. 
3. Glennfiddich 18 year. another progression, so you can see how age affects the flavor of scotch, completely different from either the 12 or the 15. (also one of the more affordable 18yo scotches)
4. Laphroaig or talisker - WARNING - this is a heavily peaty scotch, if you aren't used to drinking scotch with peat you will probably think you are drinking a bottle of liquid smoke!! the first bottle i baught i gave away. i couldn't drink it. Now the quarter cask is one of my favorite scotches.

After that you can get in to all kinds of other scotches, there are plenty i didn't mention and i'm sure others who drink scotch will have their ideas on how to progress and which scotches to try.

To answer you original question though, ff i was going to recomend a scotch to someone who never drank scotch before, but was interested in trying. I would say get a bottle of Macallan 12yr. it will run you 30-40 bucks depending on your state taxes.

p.s. sorry for the windy response i may have gotten caried away :biggrin:


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for the response. I have been reading and watching a lot of videos. When I go to a decent city I will be picking up a couple of bottles and 1 of them will be the Macallan and the other probably a Glenfiddich. Really looking forward to trying some of these out.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> I have been drinking scotch for about 5 years now. and went threw the begginer stage(learn to like scotch), medium stage(identify and appreciate flavors in scotch), now i'm kind of in the (try all the different scotches i can) phase. i would by no means call myself an expert. here is kind of the journey that brought me to where i am.
> 
> Good begginner scotches - these scotches have good flavor but they aren't overwhelming. most are smooth, fruity. easy to drink. as a begginer i would pour over ice. as the ice melts it will help take away some of the bite or burning associated with the alchohol.
> 
> ...


Nice list of great bottles to start out with. I would like to reccommend Aberlour A'bundah. A dram of this pairs great with an Opus X.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

ignite223 said:


> I would like to reccommend Aberlour A'bundah. A dram of this pairs great with an Opus X.


I would think most Aberlour expressions go with cigars but I think you'd be on the money with this pairing!!!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Thank you for the response. I have been reading and watching a lot of videos. When I go to a decent city I will be picking up a couple of bottles and 1 of them will be the Macallan and the other probably a Glenfiddich. Really looking forward to trying some of these out.


Any update on your first scotch purchase? would like to hear what you thought


----------



## oneblue (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been a scotch drinker for a number of years, started off a long time ago with Chivas blended, and then moved into Oban (which was my favorite for a long time until its price skyrocketed).

Currently my go to scotch is Glenmorangie Quinta Rubin (which can be had for about the same price as a Macallan 12yr around my area). I highly recommend the Quinta Rubin if you haven't had it.

One thing to note.... as price indicates, the years make a difference. One thing that surprised me is that it isn't always better just because it is older. I was at an event tasting 12 / 15 / 18 year old Glenfiddich or Glenlivet (can't recall right now) and found that I preferred the 15 year. In talking with the rep at the event, he mentioned that the master distiller was going for different taste profiles for each of the years... I preferred the 15 year by a wide margin.

On the other hand, sometimes more years is much much better. I had a Balvanie Double wood 12 year that I was simply not a fan of. Was walking away from the brand as a whole until I tasted a 15 year Double wood... loved it. 

Scotch is an experience. Enjoy the journey.

:cb


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Having worked in the whisky industry on and off for a number of years it always amuses me reading threads like this about the right glass/water/profile to go for.

For a beginner I would suggest getting a mixture of minatures and deciding what you like, there is no such thing as a beginner malt or ones for more "experienced" drinkers. Just get a lot of different ones and see what you like.

As far as the water question above, tap water is fine, using spring water or suchlike is a very strange concept, when the mater blenders like Richard PAterson are trying the whisky, they usually use tap water. I used to work with him and he speaks around the world at whisky gatherings and finds it quite funny how serious some people take it. At the end of the day it is a drink to be enjoyed and there is no right way to drink it.

If you enjoy it with water, have it with water, if you like ice, have ice. If you like it out of a paper cup, drink it out a paper cup.

For my money, a Highland Park or a Jura (poosibly a Superstition) are the tastiest around and very easy to drink. These would be my go to drinks although if I am having a relaxing whisky drinking night I will go for a Bunnahabhain. 

As with cigars it all varies between personal tastes so get minatures and decide what is best for you.

The above is obviously all just my opinion and you may all tell me to shut the **** up. 8)


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Any update on your first scotch purchase? would like to hear what you thought


I went ahead and got the glenfiddich 12. All I can say is it's way different than anything I have drank. Still haven't ordered my glasses but that will be next week. Going to take some time to get the water thing down right. Can see that it will be very enjoyable getting into this along with cigars.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

[Quote}
As far as the water question above, tap water is fine, using spring water or suchlike is a very strange concept, when the mater blenders like Richard PAterson are trying the whisky, they usually use tap water. I used to work with him and he speaks around the world at whisky gatherings and finds it quite funny how serious some people take it. At the end of the day it is a drink to be enjoyed and there is no right way to drink it.
[/QUOTE]

I agree with most of your comments, but there is one that I disagree with. Of course that really doesn't mean much, as it's just my personal opinion. Anyway, there was an article, that I believe appeared in a Whiskey Magazine some years ago, bu Michael Jackson, in which he addressed that issue. As I recall, he suggested to never use Tap Water, if possible, because it was the most contaminated type of water. He explained that it depended on the filtering system or not, that my be in place, but for the most part there would almost always be chlorine in tap water and various other minerals, That however slightly would effect the taste of the whiskey, scotch, bourbon, whatever. His first choice was to use Spring Water and his second choice was to use Branch Water. IMHO, I must agree with his thoughts on Tap Water. Ever since I read that article, I have always used Spring Water and I don't regret doing so. Michael Jackson was a man to be respected when it came to such things.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> I went ahead and got the glenfiddich 12. All I can say is it's way different than anything I have drank. Still haven't ordered my glasses but that will be next week. Going to take some time to get the water thing down right. Can see that it will be very enjoyable getting into this along with cigars.


At this point i would rather get more scotch and drink it from my existing glassware. (highball glases) or any short glasses as a matter of fact. People talk about glasses and water and a whole bunch of fine tuning they do to get the "best" flavor out of a scotch. as a begginer, spend your money trying out many different scotchs, learn the flavors and how to distinguish between them. Just like cigars, it takes time for your pallet to adjust and learn to recognize flavors. when you are there, then spend the money to get nice glassware.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I agree with most of your comments, but there is one that I disagree with. Of course that really doesn't mean much, as it's just my personal opinion. Anyway, there was an article, that I believe appeared in a Whiskey Magazine some years ago, bu Michael Jackson, in which he addressed that issue. As I recall, he suggested to never use Tap Water, if possible, because it was the most contaminated type of water. He explained that it depended on the filtering system or not, that my be in place, but for the most part there would almost always be chlorine in tap water and various other minerals, That however slightly would effect the taste of the whiskey, scotch, bourbon, whatever. His first choice was to use Spring Water and his second choice was to use Branch Water. IMHO, I must agree with his thoughts on Tap Water. Ever since I read that article, I have always used Spring Water and I don't regret doing so. Michael Jackson was a man to be respected when it came to such things.


you live in a desert so i can agree that your tapwater is probably full of chemicals. In washington state where we get tons of rain fall and have huge natural underground reserves of water, we get very fresh water with bairly any chemicals as it is naturally filtered. Depending on where you live may dictate whether you want to use tap water or spring water.

Personally i use tap water filtered threw my britta.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I live in Texas. I have lived in three regions of Texas. Each region has a very distinct tap water. In some places, tap water tastes like sulphur. In others, it has a minerally taste. In others, it tastes like flouride. For the best results, use a bottled water (spring water is best, but any well-filtered water should be fine). 

Frankly, I don't use water. I previously used ice cubes, which came from my freezer ice machine, which has an in-line filter. 

I would highly suggest any new scotch drinker to scour the surrounding area for miniature bottles. Oftentimes, you can only find the most prolific brands available in miniatures: Glenfiddich 12/15/18 (I often see these in three packs, with each of the expressions), Glenlivet 12/15/18, Macallan 12/18 (the 18 is hard to find in a mini, but I have found it twice), Balvenie 12DW/15/21 (it is a treat when you can find this three-pack, as the 21yr is one of the finest scotch whiskies I have ever tasted!) 

So, don't spend your money on a full bottle of one of these, at least not until you have had a chance to taste it. 

There is one whisky I am VERY quick to recommend to new drinkers: Aberlour 12yr. It is fantastic, smooth, flavorful, etc... For those who want a little more punch, the 16yr is incredible. However, it has a bit of spice, which new drinkers could be turned off by. 

If you are new to whisky (or new to powerful alcoholic beverages), a tumbler could actually be just right. A "nosing" glass focuses the aroma so that a connoisseur can detect all the delicate aromas. To a person just starting out, the focused aroma could be overpowering. Tumblers were designed by bars to allow people to drink cheaper whisky without knowing it...


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I would love to find minis. Anything and everything I could find in minis would be bought. The problem is I can't find them and retailers will not ship to IN or KY. All the stores around me only offer 2 or 3 types of malt. I have to travel a good long distance before I get to decent store.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lots of Great scotchs can be had for $40-50 a bottle... I would recommend going to bars and trying different scotches or buying the little 50ml bottles...

I recommend the Balvenie Doublewood 12, or the Macallan 12.. add a cube or two and allow them to open up for a couple minutes before sipping.

Never had the Glenlivet so I cannot comment.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

If you REALLY want to try a bunch of scotches, you can order mini-bottles from the UK. They will ship to your address in the U.S.

I have had good luck with Master of Malt, drinks by the dram. With shipping, they come out to be around $6-8 per sample, depending on how many you get, and which ones. I have been able to try some rare and expensive scotches for a reasonable amount.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

jwise said:


> If you REALLY want to try a bunch of scotches, you can order mini-bottles from the UK. They will ship to your address in the U.S.
> 
> I have had good luck with Master of Malt, drinks by the dram. With shipping, they come out to be around $6-8 per sample, depending on how many you get, and which ones. I have been able to try some rare and expensive scotches for a reasonable amount.


Thank you for the link.....I think. I thank you my wife will not. Checking it out right now.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> I would love to find minis. Anything and everything I could find in minis would be bought. The problem is I can't find them and retailers will not ship to IN or KY. All the stores around me only offer 2 or 3 types of malt. I have to travel a good long distance before I get to decent store.


I would think your next choice would be a bar with a decent selection...


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

jwise said:


> If you REALLY want to try a bunch of scotches, you can order mini-bottles from the UK. They will ship to your address in the U.S.
> 
> I have had good luck with Master of Malt, drinks by the dram. With shipping, they come out to be around $6-8 per sample, depending on how many you get, and which ones. I have been able to try some rare and expensive scotches for a reasonable amount.


o brother, now i'm in trouble. But there are lots of scotches i want to try that i can't or won't spend the money for a bottle. This is a great way to sample before i make a big purchase.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Try to find a gourmet restaurant that specializes in wine. Many have a large stock of scotch and do regular tastings. 

To bad you are not in SOMD. We did a scotch tasting here. Found out I am not a fan of peet.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Glenlivet 12 is not bad but go for a older version for a more smooth taste.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

My current favorites.

Singelton of Glendullen 12y
Bowmore (I cant remember how old not very 10-14 years)


----------

